# Which Point Guard would you take first?



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

If your team was in need of a PG which one of these six guys would you take first if they all declared for this year's draft?


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Jameer.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

1. Ben Gordon
2. Devin Harris
3. Chris Paul
4. Jameer Nelson
5. Shaun Livingston
6. Sebastian Telfair

If Deron Williams came out, I would take him after Gordon if I was a GM. He has the ability to be better than all these guys.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Ben Gordon number one?? lol.. he has no PG skills whatsoever.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fordy74</b>!
> Ben Gordon number one?? lol.. he has no PG skills whatsoever.


You're nuts. I've gone over this a million times. He only plays SG because UConn needs his offense. He will play PG in the NBA fine.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

*hi*

And Jameer is 5'10" with slightly above average athleticism and you picked him #1.

Please.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

1. Chris Paul
2. Sabastian Telfair
3. Ben Gordan
4. Devin Harris
5. Raymond Felton
6. Jameer Nelson


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

1a. Deron Williams
1b. Devin Harris
1c. Ben Gordon (throw these three in a hat and pick one)
2. All the rest


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

You don't even have the best point guard in College listed Aaron Miles he is one of only a few true point guards who will be a four year starter at KU. 
I would take Miles before any of those if I needed a True Point not a short off guard. Felton would be the next closest thing.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

Mr. Nelson.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

1 Chris Paul
2 Ben Gordon
3 Shaun Livingston
4 Raymond Felton
5 Jameer Nelson
6 Sebastian Telfair

That list could really change according to the teams needs.. If you want a pure point you put Felton and Telfair higher.. if you need a scorer you put Gordon on top probably and Nelson up..


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I would probably take Gordon first. Livingston is tempting, but Gordon is ready to play right now. Paul was my 3rd choice.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 1. Ben Gordon
> 2. Devin Harris
> 3. Chris Paul
> ...


i would take livingston.
do me a favor and change the avatar.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChitwoodStyle</b>!
> You don't even have the best point guard in College listed Aaron Miles he is one of only a few true point guards who will be a four year starter at KU.
> I would take Miles before any of those if I needed a True Point not a short off guard. Felton would be the next closest thing.


Best in college? He's not even the best in his conference...


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

I'd take Chris Paul and then Ray.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

How dare you not even put AaronMiles of Kansas on the list?

:upset: 

He is #3 Assist leader in the NCAA this season

He is near to overcome Jacque Vaughn's Big 8/12 Assist record.

Has one of the best assist/turnover ratio

Starting PG for two stright Final Fours (3 stright Sweet 16)

May not have the offense as some of these above have, but there is no need for him too.

I don't think he is the best PG in the NCAA, but he should be consider as NCAA top pg's this season


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> How dare you not even put AaronMiles of Kansas on the list?
> 
> :upset:
> ...


wait I did not see the question about NBA draft. SOrry. 

He will become a PG in the NBA, but not until after his SR year. 

Next year, he can be on the list.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> wait I did not see the question about NBA draft. SOrry.
> ...


LOL, yea after I posted this I realized it should've been in the draft forum. Aaron Miles is a good college player, he probably will find a home in the NBA but he won't be a superstar. 

I completely forgot about Devin Harris, mainly because I haven't seen him actually play only highlights. But he seems to be very talented from the highlights I've seen. 

I think of these players Telfair has the highest upside with Gordon and Paul being the most NBA ready. I would have a hard time deciding who I would take between those 3 if I were a GM.


----------



## Stevie B (May 15, 2003)

I havent seen enuff of Telfair or Livingston. Of the college guys...

1. Ben Gordon
2. Jameer Nelson
3. Chris Paul
4. Devin Harris
5. Raymond Felton


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Chris paul the Raymond Felton


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

I agree Miles won't go pro and that makes Felton the best prospect.
However Miles is one of only a few True Point Guards in the Nation, on your list only Felton is even close to being one.


----------



## brandenburgbrew (Jun 9, 2003)

I would pick Cliff Hawkins of UK before I picked any of the high schoolers or Raymond Felton. You wont find a better defender in college ball and 4 years with Tubby is great. Look at the other UK players who have gone from Tubby to the pros. Tayshaun and Bogans are pretty good. But, to answer the question, Nelson is the best PG available in the draft.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Gordon
Felton
Livingston
Nelson
Telfair






Paul


----------



## Luedacris (Oct 12, 2003)

What do you guys think about Greg Davis?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

1. Telfair
2. Jameer
3. Gordon
4. Paul
5. Harris
6. Felton
7. Livingston


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> Gordon
> Felton
> Livingston
> ...


You have go to be kidding yourself if you think Paul is a distant 6th. After tonight's game he'll show he's on the same level as Nelson.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

1. Telfair - looks like a future All-Star
2. Jameer - solid and dependable and a winner.
3. Gordon - not sold on his true point guard skills but will be a good pick at either the 1 or 2.
4. Chris Paul - nice point, should be a starter in the pros


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

1. Jameer Nelson
2. Ben Gordon
3. Sebastian Telfair
4. Shaun Livingston
Tied for 5th Devin Harris and Chris Paul

Really don't know much about Harris and Paul so I put them both in 5th


----------



## Middy (Jul 16, 2002)

wait till you see the chosen one play next year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Luedacris</b>!
> What do you guys think about Greg Davis?


Are you talking about the guy who plays for Troy State? He most likely will not get a sniff of the pros and will have to go the long road to make it to the league.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Gimme the Nevadan "Professor," Okeson.

jk

1. Telfair
2. Nelson - If he's Mookie Blaylock, that's still dang good
|
V (iffy)
3. Gordon
4. Livingston
5. Paul
6. Felton
7. Harris

It'd be great if Telfair turns out to be a leader and dominator. But other than him, these PGs will probably have to give the #1 role to a big man. I know some teams won't be lucky enough to have a Malone and a Stockton (or an Amare and Barbosa/JJ, realistically), but that would probably be best for the team.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

Although off topic I would like to thank everyone in this post for helping me find a good bball board. Everyone is very knowledable and immediatly put down the random stuff i said to prove the point to me.


Anyway I DO think Nelson will be a solid pick for whatever team drafts him. He won't be a multitime all-star but he will be a good player for years to come. 

That is my real opinion.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Well Jameer totally along with Tyrone Barley put the Clamps on mr Paul last night and thouroughly outplayed him


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> Well Jameer totally along with Tyrone Barley put the Clamps on mr Paul last night and thouroughly outplayed him


That shocked me, Paul looked so passive until the final minute, Barley completely took Paul out the game. Jameer showed why he is the POY, that kid is so strong and that spin move is unstoppable in college basketball.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm glad to not see Jarrett Jack's name on this list, hopefully one more year out him in college.

Jack and Gilchrist from Maryland both have the size/strength/skills to be good NBA PG's but don't the attention some others do, and I'd expect both to be first rounders next year.


----------



## ThePhenom (Apr 1, 2004)

Aaron Miles?  

I would take Chris Duhon, Taliek Brown, John Lucas, and Jarrett Jack(the Final 4 PG's) before I'd take Aaron Miles.


----------



## stophorseabuse (Feb 13, 2004)

*Lionel*

What about Chalmers. fastest guy out there, can shoot pretty well, defends very well gets to the glass, and is very creative with the ball. Not a great passer.

Somebody will prob take a look in rd. 2, but that really may be too low...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 1. Ben Gordon
> 2. Devin Harris
> 3. Chris Paul
> ...


What logistics did you use in deciding to put Gordon so much further ahead of Nelson? In terms of offensive firepower, both can hurt you in many ways, going to the basket and taking the outside shot, although Gordon gets the edge because his shot is so consistent and he can create baskets for himself out of a variety of situations. However, Nelson does a much better job of running the point and distributing, so their roles as PG's evens out. On defense, both need alot of improvement. So why give Gordon the big edge? 

My top 3:

1. Devin Harris - His defense and ability to create for others pushes him to the top of the field.
2. Jameer Nelson - I want him running the point for my team. 
3. Ben Gordon - Could fall into the dangerous category of being an undersized SG if he can't run a team from the 1 spot.

I can't judge Livingston and Telfair yet, and Chris Paul will NOT declare.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> What logistics did you use in deciding to put Gordon so much further ahead of Nelson? In terms of offensive firepower, both can hurt you in many ways, going to the basket and taking the outside shot, although Gordon gets the edge because his shot is so consistent and he can create baskets for himself out of a variety of situations. However, Nelson does a much better job of running the point and distributing, so their roles as PG's evens out. On defense, both need alot of improvement. So why give Gordon the big edge?
> ...


I don't think Harris is the top prospect because he is just not strong enough. The type of D he plays will have him sitting on the bench in foul trouble in the NBA because he is skinny. 

Nelson IMO, will not be as great a pro as many believe. Having said that, he will be a very good player if he gets into the right situation. For example if he was playing in Cleveland with Lebron or if he was playing in Portland w/ their athletes and he ran the team effectively or in Miami with their athletes I think he would excel. He needs to go to a team that is built around someone else and ready to win. I don't think he is good enough to take a team and transform them completely the way TJ Ford was able to. A guy like TJ Ford is truely a special player. 

As for Gordon, he will play the PG spot fine on the pro level once he keeps his effort consistent. Meaning, once he realizes that his talent dictates that he is always one of the best 3 players in the game. He has as much raw talent from a PG I have seen his Mike Bibby, Baron Davis and Stephon Marbury. The only difference is that Gordon likes to defer to his teammates (which will probably make him a better team player than the rest, not saying they are not team players mind you), so you know he is going keep guys happy out there. Once Gordon realizes his vast potential he will blow these other guys out of the water. 

If I am a GM, I take Gordon as the first PG and I don't hesitate. The rewards will be great once he gets it on the pro level.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Bump*

I love old threads like this!



HKF said:


> 1. Ben Gordon
> 2. Devin Harris
> 3. Chris Paul
> 4. Jameer Nelson
> ...


Nice job HKF! You realized Deron Williams could be better than all these guys...



HKF said:


> You're nuts. I've gone over this a million times. He only plays SG because UConn needs his offense. He will play PG in the NBA fine.


Ouch.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

:laugh: 

Excellent bump, thoroughly enjoyed reading this back.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Marcus13 said:


> Gordon
> Felton
> Livingston
> Nelson
> ...


Brilliant


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn Hindsight is a bitch


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

lol


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I respect anyone who saw through the hype with Telfair. I was convinced he would be a good pro.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I don't remember when that documentary came out, but it should have scared anyone away from thinking he'd be good.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I guess I missed that particular cinematic masterpiece. Was it as good as Lebron's doc?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I normally hate bumps, but I've found myself very much enjoying the old threads that RWE has been digging up. Definitely interesting.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> Gordon
> Felton
> Livingston
> Nelson
> ...



Sorry for the bump...but let's be real, the Playoff forum destroys the NBA Forum this time of year anyway.

My reason for bumping? I got repped for this post last night HAHAHAHAHA

To be fair, I think I was spot, on outside of Paul of course


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> I respect anyone who saw through the hype with Telfair. I was convinced he would be a good pro.


He's Stephs cousin man. How could you not think he was going to be the second coming?


----------

